

GNOME 3.13.3 - tbrock
http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2014/06/26/gnome-3-13-3/

======
sharms
I have to admit I have not been a huge fan of some of the design choices in
the past or the way Gnome responded to the community. With that said, the new
releases work very well for me and it really does work well for my day to day
use. Congratulations Gnome team on making each release progressively better!

~~~
Argorak
About the community reaction, I can really recommend this video:

[https://fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/gnome3_outreach/](https://fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/gnome3_outreach/)

It clarifies a lot of thing and is a bit of a post-mortem of all major
switches that Gnome has ever done from a community perspective.

~~~
evilDagmar
It doesn't change the fact that they basically took a dump on people's heads
for daring to dislike being forced into a radical interface change.

~~~
danford
The GNOME Devs did the right thing though. They are open source so the
community can fork anything they want and there are plenty of other really
similar DEs. Ubuntu and GNOME can't compete with modern UIs without making
something that's multi-platform oriented. I believe GNOME 3 and Unity actually
have the right ideas when it comes to convergent interfaces, whereas Microsoft
just basically gives you two UIs. Traditional interfaces are great for
traditional computers, but to compete with the big dogs, which is, I think,
what Canonical and GNOME (to a lesser extent) want to do, they need to create
interfaces which can work on anything.

~~~
bachmeier
The one thing I dislike is that those of us who were using GNOME 2 lost our
desktop environment for a long time. There should have been an attempt to keep
the old DE going. I'm now using Mate on Linux Mint and am very happy.

~~~
Andrex
Gnome 3.8 added Classic Mode back: [https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-
notes/3.8/](https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/)

It's important to understand that this isn't just "Gnome 2," but actually full
Gnome 3 underneath with all the benefits that contains. That's why just
continuing with Gnome 2 was a non-starter.

~~~
dTal
Classic mode sucks. I'm using it right now because I can't arsed tinkering
with this particular Ubuntu install, but here's what I found in 30 seconds:

-Taskbar cannot be resized (!)

-Systray widgets cannot be added, moved or removed

-The entire concept of a "panel" is gone.

Gnome 2 was extremely flexible. Gnome 3's "Classic Mode" is more like
Microsoft Windows, although even Windows lets you resize the taskbar!

------
okasaki
How do people use GNOME, KDE or Unity for more than a couple of months and not
get extremely annoyed at the constant pointless changes? I just don't
understand it.

I get pissed off everytime Firefox updates and things break, aren't in the
same place, have to be reexamined, disabled, enabled, whatever. Using ever-
changing sites like youtube is just a nightmare.

I've switched pretty much all of my workflow on Linux to terminal software.
I'm confident that programs like mutt and emacs will be essentially identical
10 years from now. Struggling with/rediscovering interfaces all the time just
isn't on my list of things to do. I would prefer if developers invested some
thought into it and got it mostly right the first time.

------
LaSombra
One thing that still bothers me about Adwaita is the huge amounts of
blank/white space around some widgets like list items and enormous padding on
buttons. I wish for a way to easily customize this.

~~~
mercnet
I believe all GTK3 themes are CSS so you might be able to edit the padding
manually. However, this goes against it being easy to customize.

~~~
skriticos2
It also quite undocumented so you spend a day or two googling around and
breaks on random minor updates when the package manager overwrites your
changes again. Sounds fun.

~~~
A_COMPUTER
They will probably never document it because they don't think anybody should
change it. On the other hand, I can't stand invisible borders and I always
need to increase the border grab range. So just a good, highly-googleranked
blogpost would be nice. I think the "correct" way is to copy the theme from
/usr/share/themes to ~/.themes and make your changes there, then it won't
break if the package manager updates them.

------
jmhain
I'm extremely excited for the Wayland support in 3.14. Being able to drag a
window without it and the cursor getting out of sync really makes the
interface feel that much better. It's equivalent to the difference in
smoothness between Android and iOS.

~~~
fredmorcos
> Being able to drag a window without it and the cursor getting out of sync
> really makes the interface feel that much better.

Could you please rephrase/clarify?

I have a similar issue on X11 since Gnome 3.6 or 3.8 (can't remember exactly)
where when dragging windows, the window is moving a bit behind on where it
should be relative to the cursor.

Feels smooth rather than crisp as it was previously, but it also feels like my
CPU is playing catchup although it isn't.

I hope your comment was sarcasm! :)

~~~
jmhain
> when dragging windows, the window is moving a bit behind on where it should
> be relative to the cursor

I meant precisely that. I believe it has to do with difficulties synchronizing
the X Server with the compositor. Wayland eliminates this by making the
compositor the server.

Nothing in my comment was sarcasm...

~~~
fredmorcos
I remember this never used to happen with Gnome 3.4 and earlier.

I think it started happening when they announced this frame-perfect
timing/rendering system. Solved a tearing problem but introduced a lag problem
:) I guess you're right though, the lag problem should be solved with Wayland.

------
mkhpalm
Is it just me or does OS X Yosemite's new header bars look surprisingly
familiar?

~~~
LaSombra
They look straight out of Gnome 3/GTK+3/Adwaita for sure, especially the new
Safari

------
krakensden
I really wish it was possible to tell GTK to respect the window manager's bar
styling with client side decorations- I get pretty grumpy about the ui in a
non gnome context.

Oddly, I hear this may work on Wayland, but not on X11...

------
mFixman
Evince's new layout is pretty bad. They removed the ability to see a document
in fullscreen without any toolbar bothering you, which is probably one of the
most important things in a PDF reader.

------
jreimers
Links to the release notes in the article are broken for me, these seem to
work:

[https://download.gnome.org/core/3.13/3.13.3/NEWS](https://download.gnome.org/core/3.13/3.13.3/NEWS)

[https://download.gnome.org/apps/3.13/3.13.3/NEWS](https://download.gnome.org/apps/3.13/3.13.3/NEWS)

------
dethstar
Can I install gnome-shell without it forcing me to also install
[https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Frogr](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Frogr) if I
don't have a flickr yet?

------
madprops
Bring back the taskbar.

~~~
heroprotagonist
Here you go!:

[https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/584/taskbar/](https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/584/taskbar/)

